# Paladin sucht aktive Gilde!



## Blacksnap (22. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Mitspieler,
ich suche derzeit eine "aktive" Gilde mit der man zusammen was Unternehmen kann und wo das *Reallife* im Vordergrund steht und man das Spiel noch als Hobby ansieht und *gemeinsam* etwas erreicht.
 
So hoffe hab nun nicht gleich alle verschreckt ;-)
 
*Info´s zu mir:*
Ich bin junge 31 Jahre alt, heiße Ben, bin Berufstätig und mag WoW. ^^ (näheres bei Interesse und Invite in die Gilde)
 
*Info´s zum Chaar:*
- Zwerg Paladin
- Spezialisierung ist Retri (DD) und Holy (Heiler). Ab und an auch mal getankt zB zu BC Zeiten.
- Erfahrung besitze ich seid Classic. Zwischen durch immer mal wieder RL Pausen oder weil die Luft raus war. Möchte allerdings wieder mit WoD ein wenig durch starten und daher die suche nach einer netten Gilde.
 
So zu meinen Online Zeiten die sind so wie unsere Raids bzw unsere Gilde sie dann braucht oder wenn wir was gemeinsam unternehmen.
Hauptzeit liegt hier am Weekend oder halt unter der Woche zu unterschiedlichsten Zeiten. Bin flexibel.
Falls ihr von einem anderen Server kommt, wäre ich gerne bereit zu wechseln, wenn denn alles passt und ihr noch nen Retter des Lichts bei Euch möchtet.  ;-)
 
So das wars nun von mir oder meinem Chaar. Falls noch fragen sind so meldet Euch doch einfach *hier* oder direkt unter meinem battletag:  *Joker#22981*
 
Viele liebe Grüße euer Joker aka Ben.


----------



## Therran (24. Oktober 2014)

Hey  Ich bin von Blackmoore und weiß nicht, ob wir dich ansprechen, aber ich poste dir hier mal unsere Werbung im Forum. Schaus dir einfach an und wenn du interessiert bist, die Kontaktdaten stehen unten in der Ausschreibung.

 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/12286638591

 

MFG


----------



## Lucur (25. Oktober 2014)

Heyho! Falls du noch suchst, könnten wir  zu dir passen 

 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/12439453996#1

 

Wir sind zwar noch im Aufbau, aber die, die dabei sind, sind beinahe täglich (oder mehrfach täglich ^^) online. Bliebe natürlich noch die Frage nach dem Realm.

 

Grüße!


----------

